# Barfridge Planning To Invade Sa



## barfridge (13/7/06)

I just scored a work junket to sunny Adelaide, for training porpoises or something. I managed to get it for a Thu/Fri, and tack on the weekend.

So that means I'll be in Adelaide on August 10th - 13th. Can anyone suggest anything interesting to do for Friday and Saturday night? It would be nice to finally meet all these strange people who keep talking bollocks on the internet.

oops: the SA in the title should be in capitals. Apologies

EDIT: I have had to change plans, and I'm asking for the meet/dinner/pissup to be put off until Saturday night, not Friday as originally planned. Soo my recent post for more details.


----------



## roger mellie (13/7/06)

Spent 6 months in Whyalla for my work sins - I went to Deadalaide once - Had a fantastic meal at a restaurant whose name escapes me. Smoked some cuban cigars at a bar called Cuba (strangely) - then walked down Rundle St dodging hillbillies fighting each other ending up at Crazy Horse.

Had a blast - who said it was the "city of vegetables" :huh: - you will enjoy it.

RM


----------



## Kai (13/7/06)

A few of us mentioned tonight that it was about time we all dropped into the German Club again, what say you chaps?


----------



## jayse (13/7/06)

A meet up at the german club for dinner and beer sounds awesome to me, count me in. :super: 


Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## GMK (13/7/06)

BF...

Do you think you can bring some beers from the International Beer Shop over with you - for some of us Adelaideons.

Maybe pick up a couple of those Erdinger Packs with the World Cup Glass - should be on special now taht the world cup is over.


----------



## barfridge (13/7/06)

mmm...German club, sounds great.

No worries Ken, just place your order 

You can even order via the net, and tell them I'll come in and it pick up, that would save me turning up and the beers not being in stock etc.


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/7/06)

Does the German club do a cherry kriek? Cos Barf loves to knock that stuff down by the pint glass. Make sure they get some in for him if you can.


----------



## jayse (14/7/06)

GMK said:


> BF...
> 
> Do you think you can bring some beers from the International Beer Shop over with you - for some of us Adelaideons.
> 
> Maybe pick up a couple of those Erdinger Packs with the World Cup Glass - should be on special now taht the world cup is over.



Funny as all freaking hell :lol: GMK always wants something... cant just sit back and say barfs coming sounds like a good nite...nope...what can I get out of it is the first thing on his mind. :lol:  




Guest Lurker said:


> Does the German club do a cherry kriek? Cos Barf loves to knock that stuff down by the pint glass. Make sure they get some in for him if you can.



No kriek there..... but a few drunken foot steps up the road after the mighty fine pork knuckle for dinner to the belgian cafe and kriek on tap.

:super: 
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (14/7/06)

I think the Saturday is almost certainly out for me, the Friday, however looks most attractive. :super: :beer: 

Always wanted to see how I stack up next to this other diminutively nomenclatured zymologist :blink: .

Don't worry barf, I'll sneak you one of my recent tripels, then you can speak as funny as me


----------



## wee stu (14/7/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Does the German club do a cherry kriek? Cos Barf loves to knock that stuff down by the pint glass. Make sure they get some in for him if you can.



As jayse says, no kriek at the German club  
But he is right, it is only a short stagger and stumble to the Belgian Beer Cafe  
as I am sure deebee can remember  

we look after you sandgropers when you come over to croweater land


----------



## barfridge (14/7/06)

Thanks for bringing back the painful memories GL, remind me to 'accidentally' drop white hot rocks on you. And it wasn't a pint, but a whole bloody stein :unsure: It's amazing how a red beer can make you go so green.

wee_stu: I look forward to tasting the tripel. I should visit family one night, or perhaps just during the day on Saturday, it's all yet to be decided.


----------



## wee stu (14/7/06)

barfridge said:


> wee_stu: I look forward to tasting the tripel.



but not near a naked flame, I beg you


----------



## ausdb (14/7/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Does the German club do a cherry kriek? Cos Barf loves to knock that stuff down by the pint glass. Make sure they get some in for him if you can.



Looks like barfridge has beaten me to the punch but if the shindig is at the german club then at least they should have 1L steins. I believe that is his preferred vessel for imbibing vast quantities of Kriek


----------



## big d (14/7/06)

May i suggest you head for the hills.(Grumpys-mandatory on a visit)
and then maybe sneak barf into a visit to the Wheatie.He will love the girls  and the beer.
You will have a great time with the Adelaide brewcrew barf

Cheers
Big D


----------



## deebee (14/7/06)

That itinerary sounds familiar... 

German Club for various cuts of swine served with crispy fried mashed potato and fermented cabbage all swilled down with malty euro lagers. :beer: 

Then the Belgian Beer Cafe to empty the last remnants of your wallet to the fascinating rhetoric of Pedro and Jayse fighting over what beers Gulf should make. :beer: 

Then Grumpys the next day. :beer:


----------



## Boots (14/7/06)

I'll put my hand up as a definite possibility for a friday night at the Germ. Club. Gotta love the good value on beers there.

I'll be working in the city then so will be too easy


----------



## Kai (14/7/06)

Well, how about we make it the friday then? I'm up for that. Dinner at the german club then onto the belgian to destroy decorum and dollars.

Whaddya reckon, barf?


----------



## wee stu (14/7/06)

Kai said:


> then onto the belgian to destroy decorum and dollars.



And glasses, don't forget the traditional destruction of the glasswear. 
Or does that come under the general heading of decorum.

Or, was that the wheaty???? h34r: :unsure:


----------



## SteveSA (14/7/06)

The Fri sounds good to me. Count me in.

BYO cactus of course


----------



## barfridge (14/7/06)

I have to double check with work people, but I think Friday should be good. They're taking me out Thursday night, so Friday should be free.

Let's pencil it in, and I'll make a call and let you know if things change.


----------



## Jazman (14/7/06)

i will try and make it too been a while since i have had dab on tap
but then u cant go past bitburger for cheap swill and the wheatie is ok find the fad bar to try gulf beer


----------



## Kai (15/7/06)

We had an excellent suggestion today at a small brewer's gathering, why not start at the wheatsheaf after work then the german club for dinner and a nightcap at the belgian?

The wheaty is only a short detour from town, but my liver might have just run screaming in terror at the thought. I think it's hiding behind the cactus in the beer garden h34r:


----------



## Aaron (15/7/06)

Sounds like a bloody good idea to me. Including the Wheatie is a master stroke. I'm certainly in for that one. Maybe a quiet Saturday at Grumpy's like last time too?


----------



## Kai (15/7/06)

Perhaps not so quiet as last time, good idea though if barf is up for it/conscious.


----------



## barfridge (19/7/06)

Ok, here's an update:
- Friday night is go go go!
- Is there a chance of borrowing sombody's couch for Friday or Saturday night? I'll compensate in beer, amusing company and whatever else I can do (no, I won't do that!)
- Saturday at Grumpy's sounds wonderful

If anyone wants anything from the International Beer Shop, just let me know as I'm heading there in the next few days.


----------



## wee stu (24/7/06)

barfridge said:


> Ok, here's an update:
> - Friday night is go go go!
> - Is there a chance of borrowing sombody's couch for Friday or Saturday night? I'll compensate in beer, amusing company and whatever else I can do (no, I won't do that!)
> - Saturday at Grumpy's sounds wonderful
> ...



We are in the midst of a room reorganisation right now which *may * result in, at last, a a spare room for visitors.

Failing that we have ample floor space and luxurious camp mattresses. Whatever happens, I am sure the brewers of South Oz will be most hospitable.

As for the IBS, if they have Bitter and Twisted form Harviestoun Brewery or, Skull Splitter wee heavy I would be a very happy, short, rotund, brewer


----------



## barfridge (24/7/06)

Stu: You're a gentleman and a scholar. I really appreciate the offer, and I'll try my hardest to find some nice beers to bring over for you.


----------



## Kai (24/7/06)

barfridge said:


> Stu: You're a gentleman and a scholar.



:blink: 

You haven't met him before, have you?


----------



## wee stu (24/7/06)

Kai said:


> barfridge said:
> 
> 
> > Stu: You're a gentleman and a scholar.
> ...



Oh my head!!! 
I hope I haven't made any foolish, drunken commitments over the internet again h34r:

Only trouble with the spare room now is finding the bed for all the beer that's stored in there now.


----------



## robbo5253 (24/7/06)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > barfridge said:
> ...



Will just have to drink your way through it!!!


----------



## barfridge (3/8/06)

Hi everybody,
I have a bit of a favour to ask...

I have an aunt who is in pallative care, with not long left until the end. My parents and brother are flying into Adelaide early next week, and leaving Saturday morning (12th August).

So I'm asking if we can push back the festivities until Saturday night, so I can spend a little time with the family? Sorry for the late notice, it wasn't exactly included in the game plan.


----------



## GMK (3/8/06)

Stu,

I have 5 berth Caravan( one Double and 3 single beds) i can bring down if u need some extra room for BF and his brothers...

Just let me know...


----------



## barfridge (3/8/06)

Thanks for the offer GMK, but I dont think it will be necessary. I'll stay with the family on Friday night, and just crash with Stu on Saturday, if that's still ok with him.


----------



## wee stu (4/8/06)

barfridge said:


> Thanks for the offer GMK, but I dont think it will be necessary. I'll stay with the family on Friday night, and just crash with Stu on Saturday, if that's still ok with him.



I think we may have run into a bit of a problem with the change in nights. My 11 year old daughter has already organised a sleepover at our place with some of her girlfriends for that night. Can somebody else please put up their hand for a needy brewer?

Sorry to hear about the family news barf. As in all things though, family comes first.

Best wishes, 
stu


----------



## Kai (7/8/06)

I would offer a few feet of floor space barf, but I am a little too far out of town.

Is everyone good for a saturday night on the tiles? We could just spend it at the wheaty if flitting into and around town is too much effort.


----------



## Aaron (8/8/06)

I should be able to make it for Saturday night. See if I can get my leaave pass updated.


----------



## GMK (8/8/06)

What is the Itinery for Sat Night...


----------



## Boots (8/8/06)

I'm afraid i won't be able to make saturday. We've had a horrendous run of health in the family so a saturday night leave pass would be out of the question at the moment. Sorry.

Hope you have a good one Barf, and that everything goes as well as possible with your family.


----------



## barfridge (9/8/06)

Ok, just a quick update.

I have been offered a place to stay with family. They are at Christies Beach, which is a long way south from what I remember. Is there any public transport down that way?

Where is the wheaty? Can somebody offer to be point of contact for a poor lost tourist? My mobile number is 042 112 0592.

So...just name a time, place, bus route, landmark etc, and I'll be there (eventually).


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/8/06)

barfridge said:


> Ok, just a quick update.
> 
> I have been offered a place to stay with family. They are at Christies Beach, which is a long way south from what I remember. Is there any public transport down that way?
> 
> ...



barfridge, alas, I am away from home for work but I live in that area. Your best bet to get to the Wheatie would be catching the train from Norlunga Centre into the city. From there a taxi ride would be $15.00(approx.) to the Wheatie.

Train timetable here: http://www.adelaidemetro.com.au/routes/tim...a_SATttable.pdf

The Wheatsheaf Hotel
39 George Street 
Thebarton

Or maybe one of the kind brewers in Adelaide could pick you up from Adelaide Railway Station h34r: 

Good luck

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (9/8/06)

My in-laws live in Morphett Vale.
We are planing to be down that way on saturday.

I am hoping my wife will drive me in to the wheatie - if so - we can then pick you up.


----------



## Kai (9/8/06)

I am working till 6 on Saturday but will be at the wheaty by around 7


----------



## tangent (12/8/06)

C'mon fellas, I just dropped in to the Wheatie to grab a few Emersons on the way home and there's poor barfridge sitting there like a stale bottle of piss by himself.
Get ur asses to the Wheatie!


----------



## Kai (13/8/06)

And you just left him there by himself like a stale bottle of piss! Hope you didn't buy any APA.

Dicko and Jayse were there when I rocked up, Wraith and Grand Master Kenny appeared a little later and a good time was had by all. And is probably still being had, I just wonder how forcibly they were thrown out of the wheatsheaf.


----------



## big d (13/8/06)

Looking forward to all the tales of the day/night that someone wishes to tell/post   

Cheers
Big D


----------



## tangent (13/8/06)

what goes on at the wheatie stays at the wheatie with these blokes bigD, the only way we'll ever know is to join in the drunken tom-foolery and shenannigans.

edit - what's wrong with the APA?


----------



## Kai (13/8/06)

Was oxy-diced when we had it last night.


----------



## tangent (13/8/06)

how many did you have?


----------



## Kai (13/8/06)

Two, both orf.


----------



## tangent (13/8/06)

bugger!
mine was fragrant and tasty, the IPA was OK but not mind bending.

edit - did you suggest to management that crown seal bottle sealant was ineffectual and demand refund for such an occurrence?


----------



## Kai (13/8/06)

Well, I think Grand Master Kenneth got the second one free after complaining about the first. Pity, it's great when it's in good nick.


----------



## tangent (13/8/06)

any footage of lightfooted destructive ...errrr Norwegan...., or was he behaved this time?

edit - stu? oh no I must have the wrong brewer. he would have been at the poor blind childrens hospital for etch a sketch night.


----------



## Kai (14/8/06)

He might have, I don't know as he wasn't there. There was a little recounting of stu's prior escapades though (sorry stu).


----------



## jayse (14/8/06)

I think I was there as I have a vague memory of something happening saturday nite with a bunch of brewers :huh: 

The APA wasn't terrible just nowhere near its prime, possibly if you eat a bowl of wheatbix before drinking it you may not notice 

No forceable removal was required at the end of the nite but looking back its still a bit fuzzy.


Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (14/8/06)

Good to see I was there in spirit, even if I couldn't make it there in person  

Hope barf got some decent beers as well as the inferior APA.

I passed on one of my Belgians to another brewer to give to the fridge, but apparently the miscreant never made it.

A few of us braved the German club in your honour on the Friday night too mr fridge. Aaron, SteveSA, boots and I extend our apologies for not being able to reorganise ourselves in time for Saturday.


----------

